# CRNA Billing



## strangk (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know how to bill for CRNA time when they are relieved for some type of break, i.e. morning or lunch break.  For instance, CRNA #1 is in case 10 a.m. - 12 p.m., 12:30 p.m. to 2 p.m.  CRNA #2 is in case from 12:00 to 12:30 p.m.  Do you bill under the name of the CRNA who did the majority of the case?  If you have any cites or references that would be great.  

Thank you!!!
Kathryn


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Kathryn!
I work for both drs & crna's... yes, if a crna is relieved, you should include the time when they were relieved, this will not affect the claim form, but will help with concurrency. you will bill the time the 1st crna begins to the time they are relieved, then include the 2nd crna. 

In your case, you are competely correct. 

if you need any more help, please feel free to contact me.


----------

